# Common Feeds NSC levels



## Peggysue

NSC levels I have on file 


BLUE SEAL:
Carb Guard - less than 11% (Sheri Becker Equi tested – NSC 6.4%)
1.9% simple sugar and 4.6% starch

Vintage Gold - 32%
Vintage Mare Foal - 33%
Vintage Senior - 20%
Vintage Racer - 30%
Vintage Sweet - 35%
Vintage Victory 36%
Demand - 26%
Contender - 34%
Hunter - 33%
Trotter - 25%
Sport 40%
Strider - 42%
Charger - 39%
Pacer - 48%
Rider - 44%
Horse 10 - 45%

BOSS - Black oil sunflower seeds. NSC 5.6%. 15-16% protein, 40% fat. 6 oz cup 
weighs 3 oz.

BUCKEYE NUTRITION
Safe n’ Easy - 12.5% NSC pelleted, 16% - texturized (non tested)

Dynamite H.E.S. pellets test at NSC 10.90% (Linda in Calgary with A&L labs)

FARNAM
Platform Senior - 16.1%
Platform Mini & Pony - Total starch 18%, sugar 2.5% = NSC 20.5%

HAYSTACK WILDBERRY HORSE TREATS
NSC 12.8%, (12.2 sugar, .6 starch)

KER (Kentucky Equine Research and Flint River Mills)
Cool Balance - NSC – 29% (from company rep)

LMF - Low Carb Complete Stage 1 - 11% or less (current 2007 tests average 6-8%)
LMF Senior - 30%


MIDWEST AGRI PLAIN BEET PULP

MAC- PLAIN Beet Pulp - 13.4 sugar, .6 starch = 13.9 
NSC (tested by melanie April-17-06) Probably a 2005 batch 

MAC - PLAIN Beet Pulp (batch# K628202-03) meaning (K) Crookston plant, (6) meaning 2006, (282) meaning the 282nd day of the year and the (02) meaning the shift. 18.6% sugar, .8% starch = 19.4% NSC. This was tested twice for sugar as Dairy One did not believe the results of the sugar. 11-21-06 (tested by Melanie)

MAC – Plain Beet Pulp – ESC – simple sugars 7.1% seems to always been under 1% starch so total NSC should be 8% or less. Batch K7182 (Melanie Equi tested 8-3-07)


MOUNTAIN SUNRISE TIMOTHY PELLETS
NSC 9.7%, 9% sugar, .7% starch (tested by Joan and Dazzle) 

NUTRENA -
SafeChoice - 22.8% (6.4% sugar, 16% starch) ( Solper)
Lite Balance 17.1% NSC (12.8% starch) Info from Nutrena


PENNFIELD ALL-PHASE
NSC – 14.1% (Sheri Becker tested with Equi – 5.2% simple sugar and 8.9% starch)

POULIN:
Senior 31.3%
MVP - 17.4% (27% protein)
Stablemate 14 complete - 16.3%
Endure 10:12 - 33.7%
Endure 10:8 - 33.9%
Carb Safe - 10% or less

PROGRESSIVE PRODUCTS:
ProAdvantage grass formula (ration balancer): 13%
Lo-carb: 19%
Senior pelleted: 22%
Senior Textured: 24%
(was told they use Dairy One for testing) Chanda

PURINA:
Horse Chow 100 - 16%
Horse Chow 200 - 18%
Strategy - 28%
Omelene 100 - 40.5% (eeegads!)
Equine Adult - 20%
Equine Jr - 23%
Equine Sr - 22%
Complete Advantage 22.9% (beet pulp based)
Nature Essentials (Mare & Main) supplement - 16% (protein about 12-14%)
Nature Essentials Born to Win 16% (but 32% protein)


REVOLUTION Feed - 19% NSC - Katy Watts - 12% fat (Equi tested)

SEMINOLE 
Happy Hoof - 15%

STERETT
Low Carb Complete (pelleted - hay) - 8.6%

TRIPLE CROWN:
10% performance - 41.5%
14% performance - 38.2%
Complete 21.7%
Senior - 15.7%
Growth - 19.8%
Low Starch - 15.0%
Lite - 15.9%
12% - 29.7%
Safe Starch Forage 10% or less guaranteed

VITAROYAL - Linsey McLean
Hi Pro Plus (14.8-14.9 NSC) - high protein supplement- 29%
Hi Pro ULTRA ( 13.5% NSC)


WOODY’S 
Senior: NSC = 21.9%, (7.3% simple sugar, 14.5% starch – Tested by Chanda Brandt –Equi-Analytical)



I have more just have to find them LOL I have them saved EVERYWHERE


----------



## walkinthewalk

That's an impressive and informative list.

I just switched my metabolic horse and his three buds over to Purina's WellSolve L/S because I can't get Equi-Jewel's pelleted rice bran anymore.

I'd be interested, if you can find it, on the NSC of Purina's new feeds for "special needs" horses.

WellSolve L/S (low starch)
WellSolve W/C (weight control)

Purina just put these two feeds on the market in May. Once the word got out, my local Purina dealer can't hardly keep the L/S in stock. I have only had my horses on it for a month, so it's too soon to tell if I did the right thing by the metabolic guy :?


----------



## Peggysue

Looks to be about 13% according to their stuff.. let me dig adn see if I can find some non purina testing on it ... 

some more that I found 
Dynasty® Product
Starch %**

Dynasty® Junior
24

Dynasty® Pro
25

Dynasty® Show
31

Dynasty® Pride
17

Dynasty® Senior
17


----------



## leonalee

Just to add, since I don't see it here: Purina also added Strategy "Healthy Edge" last year, which has a higher fat, slightly lower protein and lower NSC level. Exact breakdown was not available when I contacted the company, but the total NSC is 18%. 

Awesome to have all this compiled in one location, thanks for sharing!


----------

